# Tren Suspension masteron anavar test prop



## Populus54 (Jul 12, 2013)

My current cycle 

125mg tren suspension ED
150mg masteron prop ED
50mg test prop ED
75mg anavar ED
5ius HGH 5 on 2 off 
Ghrp2 3x ED
1ml prami ED
 I was using proviron too but I dropped it when I started anavar. 


a few measurements at rest no pump
chest/upper torso 51 1/2"
biceps 19"
neck 23"
thighs 29"
waist 36"


----------



## Populus54 (Jul 12, 2013)

most recent pics


----------



## fubaseball (Jul 12, 2013)

Big dude! Are you using Gauls Tren Susp?


----------



## Populus54 (Jul 12, 2013)

Yep.


----------



## fubaseball (Jul 12, 2013)

Same here! Looking good man


----------



## Populus54 (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks homey


----------



## Populus54 (Jul 12, 2013)

One more


----------



## zezazi (Jul 12, 2013)

very striated.. impressive...

have you run tren at all?


----------



## Populus54 (Jul 12, 2013)

You mean prior to this cycle. This is my third tren cycle first tren suspension.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 12, 2013)

Cool bro.. Now is it tren suspenion or test suspen?..Does fuse or me need glasses?.  Im not seein tren anything. ?.


----------



## Populus54 (Jul 12, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Cool bro ,, ure  in our over 4o club right?. Now is it tren suspenion or test suspen?..Does fuse or me need glasses?.  Im not seein tren anything. ?.



Trenbolone suspension. I've always run ace until now and the suspension is awesome


----------



## fubaseball (Jul 12, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Cool bro ,, ure  in our over 4o club right?. Now is it tren suspenion or test suspen?..Does fuse or me need glasses?.  Im not seein tren anything. ?.



Read the title old man


----------



## dudcki27 (Jul 12, 2013)

fubaseball said:


> Read the title old man



Lol. He got you IB.


----------



## formula1069 (Jul 13, 2013)

fubaseball said:


> Read the title old man



In IB's defense the op listed in curent cycle a typo as :

My current cycle 

125mg test suspension ED


----------



## Populus54 (Jul 13, 2013)

Not anymore


----------



## Populus54 (Jul 14, 2013)

Upping anavar to 100mg a day and upping HGH to 8ius a day. Dropped GHRP.


----------



## Populus54 (Jul 14, 2013)

Adding slin too


----------



## Big-John (Jul 14, 2013)

Beast Mode!


----------



## Populus54 (Jul 14, 2013)

Finishing strong


----------



## lunchbox31 (Jul 14, 2013)

Lookin good brotha, you got me wanting to try that tren susp now.


----------



## Populus54 (Jul 14, 2013)

I recommend it. It's strong. i'm up to 150mg ED which is totally not needed but i'm one of those people, i have to take it to the next level. 75mg ED would be more than enough.


----------



## mikeystrong (Jul 15, 2013)

lunchbox31 said:


> Lookin good brotha, you got me wanting to try that tren susp now.



Me to. U lookin wicked man!!


----------



## Populus54 (Jul 15, 2013)

mikeystrong said:


> Me to. U lookin wicked man!!



 thanks man. i appreciate that.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 15, 2013)

Populus54 said:


> My current cycle
> 
> 125mg tren suspension ED ←←←:naughty1:
> 150mg masteron prop ED
> ...




I accept everyones apology  as this was edited after my 
Test suspension qusstion post....old man wise to trickery..


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 15, 2013)

But anyways pop u look great brother .. watch  fuse he manipulates tren susp with from everyone with sweet talk....


----------



## Populus54 (Jul 15, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> I accept everyones apology  as this was edited after my
> Test suspension qusstion post....old man wise to trickery..



Yes it was IB my bad. I'm sorry.


----------



## Populus54 (Jul 15, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> But anyways pop u look great brother .. watch  fuse he manipulates tren susp with from everyone with sweet talk....



I've never met him but unless he's 5'6" blonde tan with a rack you can hang a hat on then forget about it.


----------



## Populus54 (Jul 15, 2013)

i dropping the anavar. why because maseron and anavar are dht derivitives and too much DHT  well "Your body has a negative feedback loop which prevents your body from having too much DHT floating around(if youve been paying attention up to now from reading my other stuff, you already know this). An excess of DHT will eventually be changed into another (largely not anabolic) compound." i actually lost 5 lbs in the last week and some strength since starting anavar and it should have gone the other way especially in the strength department. i lost 2 reps off my 405lb set on flat bench for example. so my plan is to drop the anavar and see if i bounce back.


----------



## Populus54 (Jul 16, 2013)

And by the way this is information I knew. I've read it numerous and been told by a couple pros. That's part of the reason I dropped the proviron also a DHT derivative. However I wanted to believe it wouldn't really effect me. Not with my two favorite steroids. Wrong again but that's why I do this shit and tell everyone about it.


----------



## Populus54 (Jul 16, 2013)

new pics 5lbs down. can you tell?


----------



## fubaseball (Jul 16, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> But anyways pop u look great brother .. watch  fuse he manipulates tren susp with from everyone with sweet talk....



I'm a tren whore... I admit it! I'm about to start Enan, ace and susp all together. Been on ace and susp.


----------



## fubaseball (Jul 16, 2013)

Populus54 said:


> new pics 5lbs down. can you tell?



You look good dude! Is the 5lbs down a good 5lbs or not what you wanted 5lbs


----------



## Populus54 (Jul 16, 2013)

fubaseball said:


> I'm a tren whore... I admit it! I'm about to start Enan, ace and susp all together. Been on ace and susp.



Love it too. But I'm taking a break after this cycle. Well I say that we'll see.


----------



## Populus54 (Jul 16, 2013)

fubaseball said:


> You look good dude! Is the 5lbs down a good 5lbs or not what you wanted 5lbs



I wasn't expecting to lose 5lbs. It's not like I don't eat. I wondering if it was that I had too much DHT. I dropped anavar so we'll see I guess


----------



## Populus54 (Jul 16, 2013)

check these out from three years ago when i got back into lifting again. and the one from this morning. i forgot i took them. glad i did


----------



## Big-John (Jul 16, 2013)

Dang you have come a long way brother! Thanks for keeping us updated on your cycle..


----------



## Populus54 (Jul 16, 2013)

Big-John said:


> Dang you have come a long way brother! Thanks for keeping us updated on your cycle..



no problem i'm not working these last few days so i have lots of time


----------



## dudcki27 (Jul 16, 2013)

Populus54 said:


> no problem i'm not working these last few days so i have lots of time



Still laying in bed man?


----------



## Populus54 (Jul 16, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> Still laying in bed man?



Just got out. Lured to the beach by some hotties.


----------



## mikeystrong (Jul 17, 2013)

Ya man im happy as hell u made this Cycle log. Super informative. U look like jeff monson to me, but in better shape.
http://www.mmajunkie.com/files/large/6524


----------



## Populus54 (Jul 17, 2013)

The Snowman. My nick name
Is wreck it rob.


----------



## Populus54 (Jul 17, 2013)

Jeff Munson is a first by the way usually it's Bruce Willis.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 17, 2013)

Dam that dht drop did wonders brutha..  lookin good and hella good decision to do.. ib..


----------



## Populus54 (Jul 17, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Dam that dht drop did wonders brutha..  lookin good and hella good decision to do.. ib..



 i didn't want to either. i didn't want to believe it to be true. i'm a more is better type guy so dropping anything is a tough decision but you can't fuck with science.


----------



## Populus54 (Jul 17, 2013)

mikeystrong said:


> Ya man im happy as hell u made this Cycle log. Super informative. U look like jeff monson to me, but in better shape.
> http://www.mmajunkie.com/files/large/6524



glad you like it man. this wasn't even suppose to be log. so cool. i'll have a real log on myostatin hmp this fall.


----------



## dudcki27 (Jul 17, 2013)

Populus54 said:


> Jeff Munson is a first by the way usually it's Bruce Willis.



Bruce!


----------



## Populus54 (Jul 17, 2013)

"Yippie ky yay mutha fucka"


----------



## mikeystrong (Jul 18, 2013)

Populus54 said:


> glad you like it man. this wasn't even suppose to be log. so cool. i'll have a real log on myostatin hmp this fall.



Ill keep my eyes open for that


----------



## Populus54 (Jul 19, 2013)

i'm still down about 5lbs but these measurements all still hold. so i'm guessing i was holding some water.

chest/upper torso 51 1/2"
biceps 19"
neck 23"
thighs 29"
waist 36"

new pic


----------



## dudcki27 (Jul 19, 2013)

Populus54 said:


> i'm still down about 5lbs but these measurements all still hold. so i'm guessing i was holding some water.
> 
> chest/upper torso 51 1/2"
> biceps 19"
> ...



Beast mode! Hey are you growing a beard or is that just a shadow?


----------



## Populus54 (Jul 19, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> Beast mode! Hey are you growing a beard or is that just a shadow?



I always have some facial hair. Usually some 5oclock shadow type shit. I hate shaving with a ravor because I get ingrown hairs. The electric razors last like a month before the thickness of my facial hair destroy the things.


----------



## BigBob (Jul 19, 2013)

Very impressive dude. So did dropping the var work out like you wanted?


----------



## Populus54 (Jul 19, 2013)

BigBob said:


> Very impressive dude. So did dropping the var work out like you wanted?



I believe so. I was up around 240 and my guess is that the var had turned into water weight of some sort keeping my weight high being it is a DHT deritivitive. I got no strength gains from it and I didn't look any harder so obviously wasn't working. I know it's not bunk as a few of my boys are using it and are getting the benefits. So I'd say if your using high amounts of masteron then any other DHT derivative you add will be counter acting. Especially in the wallet.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 19, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> Beast mode! Hey are you growing a beard or is that just a shadow?



Those are black shorts not hair dudcki..   lookin good Bruce.


----------



## Populus54 (Jul 19, 2013)

thanks IB


----------



## relentless4287 (Jul 19, 2013)

Whos the tren sus from or did you brew it??


----------



## Populus54 (Jul 19, 2013)

relentless4287 said:


> Whos the tren sus from or did you brew it??



Uhhh. I found it. Honestly you couldn't order from them anyway. I can't order from them I go through a friend.


----------



## Collinb (Jul 19, 2013)

relentless4287 said:


> Whos the tren sus from or did you brew it??



Its gauls..I used to know a gauls reseller but idk him anymore.  That list is unreal


----------



## Populus54 (Jul 19, 2013)

Collinb said:


> Its gauls..I used to know a gauls reseller but idk him anymore.  That list is unreal



Yep


----------



## BigBob (Jul 19, 2013)

Populus54 said:


> I believe so. I was up around 240 and my guess is that the var had turned into water weight of some sort keeping my weight high being it is a DHT deritivitive. I got no strength gains from it and I didn't look any harder so obviously wasn't working. I know it's not bunk as a few of my boys are using it and are getting the benefits. So I'd say if your using high amounts of masteron then any other DHT derivative you add will be counter acting. Especially in the wallet.



Thanks Bro, that's good info.....


----------



## BigBob (Jul 19, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Those are black shorts not hair dudcki..   lookin good Bruce.



Oh that's good. When I use tren I have to shave my back twice a day.....:headbang:


----------



## Populus54 (Jul 19, 2013)

don't mention it. that's why i do it


----------



## Populus54 (Jul 23, 2013)

well i realized that my slin was bunk after day 2 of using it. so i got new slin and just like i was hoping i came alive today. all my numbers were up with good intensity and awesome pump. just as advertised. i love this shit. it really is like night and day what it will do for your workout.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 23, 2013)

Populus54 said:


> well i realized that my slin was bunk after day 2 of using it. so i got new slin and jlike i was hoping i came alive today. all my numbers were up with good intensity and awesome pump. just as advertised. i love this shit. it really is like night and day what it will do for your workout.



Bunk slin really?. Log or R?  You think it got hot and destroyed or just no rise with tester after a pin. Reason i ask is ive used a bottle after the 90 day open date and still good..glad u got it figured out btw..


----------



## Populus54 (Jul 23, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Bunk slin really?. Log or R?  You think it got hot and destroyed or just no rise with tester after a pin. Reason i ask is ive used a bottle after the 90 day open date and still good..glad u got it figured out btw..



 it got warm and most likely just broke down. humalin R.


----------



## amateurmale (Jul 24, 2013)

Populus this is a kickass thread.  U look sick dude!  Especially those before and after pics....totally amazing!!!


----------



## Populus54 (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks AM  where have you been


----------



## relentless4287 (Jul 24, 2013)

Whos tren sus are u using.


----------



## dudcki27 (Jul 24, 2013)

Populus54 said:


> Thanks AM  where have you been



He's been hiding in the mountains....no joke.


----------



## dudcki27 (Jul 24, 2013)

relentless4287 said:


> Whos tren sus are u using.



He said it was Gauls tren suspension a few posts back.


----------



## relentless4287 (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks i read right over it haha


----------



## amateurmale (Jul 25, 2013)

Populus54 said:


> Thanks AM  where have you been




Ive been on vacation in the mountains.....went to gatlinburg and pigeon forge Tennessee....it was great!




dudcki27 said:


> He's been hiding in the mountains....no joke.



   :yeahthat:


----------



## Populus54 (Jul 25, 2013)

amateurmale said:


> Ive been on vacation in the mountains.....went to gatlinburg and pigeon forge Tennessee....it was great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good for you man. I need a vacation. I keep getting unexpected staycations


----------



## amateurmale (Jul 25, 2013)

Populus54 said:


> Good for you man. I need a vacation. I keep getting unexpected staycations



So how does that tren suspension hit?  If i took it only on workout days (before lifting like 3-4 days a week) do u think i could avoid sides?


----------



## Populus54 (Jul 25, 2013)

amateurmale said:


> So how does that tren suspension hit?  If i took it only on workout days (before lifting like 3-4 days a week) do u think i could avoid sides?



If that's the way you run it you'll probably only get side effects and not much benefit. You just gotta step up to the plate and pin ED. The stuff is strong and takes a few hours to hit. I'm at 1050mg a week and the sides really are not that bad. Just a little insomnia. Just do 75mg a day 525mg a week and you'll get some serious results. If you hate it just stop and up your test for the rest of the cycle


----------



## Populus54 (Aug 10, 2013)

I finished up this cycle a week ago and now I'm running 50mg ED of test prop and 100mg of anavar ED for the last week and into this week while I run a 14 day dnp cycle. I started at 250mg a day of dnp and after day 5 I doubled it. Of course I am still running humalin R preworkout and 8ius of GH ED until I'm done with the DNP and I'll step it done to 5ius ED. Also running 100mcg of T3 to cap of the DNP cycle too. I post final pics a little over a week after the water retention goes away.


----------

